# For the Teddy fans!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 30, 2011)

A few shots, his photos didn't go as well as Max's, he didn't want to stand still, been in too long because of all the rain, but managed to get a few decent ones, will have to try again when we get another good day, supposed to start raining AGAIN






I don't feel he's as "matured" as Max yet, but have a feeling in a few more months he'll be looking a whole lot better, I'm still VERY happy with my Doc babies and looking forward to seeing Teddy's full sibling in a few weeks!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 30, 2011)

He's beautiful! Love his "boots"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 30, 2011)

I hate clipping legs by myself, hopefully I can get an extra set of hands to finish him up soon!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! Love his topline


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 30, 2011)

There's that handsome guy





looking great!!


----------



## PaintNminis (May 1, 2011)

I love that First Picture!


----------



## Watcheye (May 1, 2011)

Finally! Ive been waiting to see him!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 1, 2011)

Thanks gals! He still needs a little time to fill in and mature, but I still love him to pieces!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 1, 2011)

He's got such a kind, expressive eye and his topline is awesome! Congrats again. Mark me down as a fan!


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 2, 2011)

Love him!!!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 2, 2011)

I second Parmela's comment about his eyes, they are beautiful


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 2, 2011)

Thank you gals! Means a lot! I feel like I'm finally heading in the right direction with my program!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 3, 2011)

There's something about Teddy's eye...I just love his eye.


----------

